# Elective in Pakistan



## Courage (May 25, 2011)

Assalamualikum,

I am a first year med student, and I want to do electives this July iA. 
What hospitals can I apply in?
I wanted to do it in AKU, but they only offer Community Health Research Elective in July. Should I go for it or do it at some other place?
And what other place?


----------

